# Mer Hybrid Wax free sample



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

This should get me some 'thanks' clicks...

FREE SAMPLE :wave:
http://www.merproducts.com/request-a-sample-of-mer-hybrid-wax.aspx

Anybody already tried it? Claims 6 mths protection.

*THANKS FOR ALL THE 'THANKS' GUYS BUT THEY'VE NOW RUN OUT *


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope but cheers for the heads up


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ordered. Have a 'thanks'.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Avanti has tried this product...


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

cheers !


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

tHANKS AND JUST ORDERD


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking forward to recieveing this


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Gosh at this rate, there'll be none left. Hope they process my order first. 'Thanks' give you a nice warm feeling....but freebies are in a whole other league :thumb:

Cheers one and all.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks  Is it just my laptop or was the form hard to read when filled in lol
*edit* was Chrome's autofill's fault made it all white on yellow


----------



## JC01 (Sep 6, 2009)

:thumb:Thanks for that


----------



## deanr201 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cheers,

I'm sure ill find something to test it on since its free


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your thanks count will go through the roof....:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

RCZ said:


> Anybody already tried it?


Not me, but Mr Avanti did here :thumb:


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> Not me, but Mr Avanti did here :thumb:


Think I'll try it on the wife's roof...see how it compares to the AG HD wax.

One of those pics would look decidedly dodgy taken out of context!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Cheers! love free stuff!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A.B said:


> I think Avanti has tried this product...


I have , results seem promising so far :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

they won't ship to denmark


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just ordered a little sample......


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

cheers


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Ordered mine and thanks to the OP too :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip off. Wanted to try this for a while now :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheers for this :thumb:
I'll have to have a "test patch" on the car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if the first page will just fill with Thanks...:lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

just ordered, once again thanks op


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

ta very much


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers!! Always love a freebie!


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with the group! Just ordered...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Have any of you guys (a) recieved your sample (b) tried the product yet?


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Much appreciated kind sir


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Have any of you guys (a) recieved your sample (b) tried the product yet?


Not received mine yet 

Ordered mine 11/03/2011


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not yet, it's been a week today


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing here.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Have any of you guys (a) recieved your sample (b) tried the product yet?


Not received never mind tried...:wave:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It does say on the website if you have not received the sample in 4 weeks to ring the number quoted on there:thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks just ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I expect it to take a month...:lol:


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't had mine either...and I'm the OP. Then again, I may be on their 'sh*t list' now :lol:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

wonder how much of a sample we will get thanks pal nice one


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jason123 said:


> wonder how much of a sample we will get thanks pal nice one


It's only a sachet, probably enough to do a bonnet


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Its a 50ml sample IIRC which should be enough to do a car?

(1000th post )


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

burger said:


> Its a 50ml sample IIRC which should be enough to do a car?
> 
> (1000th post )


50ml should do 2 maybe 3 cars :thumb:

(10,176 post ) :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone got their sample yet? Just got an e-mail asking how I rate the wax, not got it yet.
In their FAQs they say that all waxes contain silicone, is this correct? I didn't think it was.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

RCZ thanks count....:lol:

Go on son...:thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't recieved mine yet either, must have ordered if a few weeks back now. I'll give them a month, i bet they've been overwhelmed by the response!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just Now had email from Mer about the feedback for the sample, told them not received it yet nor anyother DW member any chance of a discount for DW members...:thumb:

The email does have an attached 10% off voucher 1 per customer for 10% off at Halfrauds on the 500ml or 1lt.:lol:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Not got mine either !!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Just Now had email from Mer about the feedback for the sample, told them not received it yet nor anyother DW member any chance of a discount for DW members...:thumb:
> 
> The email does have an attached 10% off voucher 1 per customer for 10% off at Halfrauds on the 500ml or 1lt.:lol:



Me thinks I should get the discount for pioneering the trial


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Me thinks I should get the discount for pioneering the trial


I used the original stuff for years... but as you mention it was you first up on the new stuff...:thumb:

*Just got this back...*

Hi James

Thanks for your e-mail.

We have been overwhelmed by the positive response we have received to this campaign. We have had loads of great feedback.

I am sorry that you and your fellow Detailing World members have not received your sample, I am urgently following this up with the mailing house.

I will get back to you in the next couple of hours with a response plus I will get something posted on Detailing World.

Kind Regards

Donna

*Rock On...:thumb:*


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> I used the original stuff for years... but as you mention it was you first up on the new stuff...:thumb:
> 
> *Just got this back...*
> 
> ...


Does this mean MER are a member on DW? :speechles


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

How good is that?  

Bring on my sample


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Does this mean MER are a member on DW? :speechles


I wondered that myself or they expect to get straight on as a member ???


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I like freebies... :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ta very much thanks left:thumb:


----------



## Donna.Howard (Jan 27, 2010)

*Mer Hybrid Wax Sample*

Hi, Donna Howard from Mer Products here. Really sorry that a number of you have not received your sample of the Hybrid Wax yet. As suggested we have had a really good response to this campaign which means the mailing house have got behind. If any of you would like to e-mail me your address details to [email protected], I will make sure a sample is sent out to you 1st class post on Monday.

For those of you who have received the feedback e-mail, you will also have got the 10% money off voucher for Halfords. Look forward to any feedback, we love the product, but would appreciate your opinion


----------



## PaulXJ8 (Jan 27, 2011)

Worth a try...Thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Donna.Howard said:


> Hi, Donna Howard from Mer Products here. Really sorry that a number of you have not received your sample of the Hybrid Wax yet. As suggested we have had a really good response to this campaign which means the mailing house have got behind. If any of you would like to e-mail me your address details to [email protected], I will make sure a sample is sent out to you 1st class post on Monday.
> 
> For those of you who have received the feedback e-mail, you will also have got the 10% money off voucher for Halfords. Look forward to any feedback, we love the product, but would appreciate your opinion


Welcome to the Forum, so far I think I'm the only one that has tried it (as a forum member) .
I do hope Mer/Farecla become a regular contributor here.
I may have spoken to you a few weeks back regarding the Hybrid Wax (on the phone) .


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update Donna. I reckon I can wait. no need for a special delivery:thumb:
Welcome to the best detailing forum on the net, IMO. Hope Mer stays and contributes.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to Donna for the response, i'm sure i can wait! Looking forward to trying this product out!!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Donna :wave: I sent my address earlier as per your email :thumb:

I hope Mer decide to stick around


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Donna.Howard said:


> Hi, Donna Howard from Mer Products here. Really sorry that a number of you have not received your sample of the Hybrid Wax yet. As suggested we have had a really good response to this campaign which means the mailing house have got behind. If any of you would like to e-mail me your address details to [email protected], I will make sure a sample is sent out to you 1st class post on Monday.
> 
> For those of you who have received the feedback e-mail, you will also have got the 10% money off voucher for Halfords. Look forward to any feedback, we love the product, but would appreciate your opinion


Thanks for That Donna and joining up.
*Welcome aboard...:wave:*
Look forward to more posts from your goodself.
Also look forward to you joining the manufacturers Forum...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> Welcome Donna :wave: I sent my address earlier as per your email :thumb:
> 
> I hope Mer decide to stick around


*Donna is in talks to join the Manufacturer Forum...:thumb:*

Which is Nice...:wave:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

james_death said:


> *Donna is in talks to join the Manufacturer Forum...:thumb:*
> 
> Which is Nice...:wave:


Good news :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Ordered, and thanks!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks got some ordered, see how this deals with my daily hack


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

welcome to the forum Donna and thank you for your very quick email reply this evening,


thanks again

Dan


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

What super quick reply to my email and even answered another query. Brilliant

I think thats some of the best support ive come across!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Got my sample this morning, thanks. Not tested it yet, its raining.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got mine, thanks RCZ for the link!
quite a big bag too!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine this morning!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning. It was surprising how much was in a sample sachet :thumb:

And had an email for 10% off the product at Halfords.


Cheers again for the heads up RCZ :wave:


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today!

Thanks RCZ for the link!


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Received my sample this morning, Thanks again


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Received mine this morning also, cheers for the heads up :thumb:

Got a 10% off voucher also via email. 

cheers
Geoff


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Who is going to be the 2nd person to post up a review?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Got mine this morning :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Who is going to be the 2nd person to post up a review?


me!

have a look in the showroom in a few mins


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like I've missed the boat today, the Postie has just walked past.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning as well, was surprised by the size of the sample, looking forward to trying it out, and seeing other people's feedback as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CJR said:


> Mine arrived this morning as well, was surprised by the size of the sample, looking forward to trying it out, and seeing other people's feedback as well.


Have a look here and here also :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got mine this morning


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine arrived today too.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 here got mine too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

still waiting on mine... *stamps feet in a bad mood!!*


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> still waiting on mine... *stamps feet in a bad mood!!*


I know mines not here yet


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I got mine today as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Got mine today and it's a decent sized sample!


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

how much is a decent sample?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ak07 said:


> how much is a decent sample?


Have a look at this thread :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ak07 said:


> how much is a decent sample?


50ml sachet


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Got all 3 of my samples tonight well i got one to mine then ordered one to me brothers and one to me mother in laws :lol:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

arrived this morning :detailer:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Just tried it its a mare to come off :doublesho
Try a small panel first see what you think.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

silverblack said:


> Just tried it its a mare to come off :doublesho
> Try a small panel first see what you think.


I would have said it is harder to go on than to come off, once it has cured it is a doddle to come off, how long did you leave it before trying to buff it off?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep i did find it hard to go on too.Maybe should have left it on longer left it till hazed over maybe 4-5 mins but having used Mers before didnt want to leave it too long as the original Mers needed a grinder to get it off


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Just tried it again on a door panel left it 15 mins this time and it was easier to come off so it seems longer the better for coming off maybe 30 mins next time.


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Just back in from coating both motors in the stuff as a pre-spring detail top up.

First impressions of the wax were good, a good sized sample and reference to claying on the instructions, therefore, as upholders of the detailing fraternity, have a duty to experiment asap
Tried it out tis morning on renault blacj and vauxhall silver paint.

Both cars are in exactly the same state - clean, yes, but in need of a good decontamination and clay

The consistency is somewhat a mix between the megs wax available in the three stage pack, and simoniz wax - goes on fairly greasy, however does, or did cure quite quickly

In terms of buffing, not to bad at all - after seeing it after 10 minutes it looked akin to what the simoniz did - and that is, in all my yrs of detailing, THE worst product to remove.
So pleasantly surprised with the ease of removal.
As always, less is more -purposely 'doused' a panel thickly to see what reaction i would get, but again wasnt too bad in taking off.

On the black paint, gave a good shine, and from the smell and texture, you can tell this is a product based upon longevity. Shame it will be removed in circa 2 weeks..

On silver, again same texture - but definately gave the paint a glow which wasnt apparent on black - great look, and would expect even more results on a freshly well prepared surface!

All in all, pleasantly surprised with the product, and may form part of my arsenal for next winter - would be interested in longevity from other users who plan to keep it on!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

order today thanks


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm more used to hard waxes and prefer the application of those. Ripping the sachet and squeezing it out was perhaps not the best approach (especially as it started to empty). I managed to cover the roof, bonnet, tailgate, alloys and wings of my wife's Qashqai. That's all I wanted to do as I've recently prepped the doors with Iron X and AG HD Wax. So it will be interesting to see the comparison. 

The shine is as good as the HD, so will see what happens when it rains this week. Must say, when I washed the car, the water just slid off the HD wax like crazy!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Arrived this morning and I'm off all week. Hope the weather keeps up.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just landed through the door, yippee. Much more than I was expecting. Just need the weather to hold until the weekend now.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's not the best to put on,but leave it a while and it comes off fine and leaves a good shine.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fair few on there way to me - got the first lot today


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

can i still order a free sample today as it wont let me ;(


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

AKFM said:


> can i still order a free sample today as it wont let me ;(


should do i ordered 4


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Received mine today, decent sized sample too so should be able to cover the car no problem.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Mine arrived at weekend, as I was mid wash! 

Not used it yet though, will try it next time round or use it on O.Halfs car 

Thanks


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I got mine a few days ago. Might use it on a neighbours car that hasnt been waxed in it's lifetime.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

used my sample today , was hard to spread on thin by hand , i would use a machine next time

looks good though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> used my sample today , was hard to spread on thin by hand , i would use a machine next time
> 
> looks good though


The labelling on the bottle does suggest machine application as an option, not tried that way yet, but now it has started to finally get warmer I will try that method one of the times (although I can manage the hand application) :thumb:


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Got mine today. Will try the machine application when I get the opportunity to do so.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> The labelling on the bottle does suggest machine application as an option, not tried that way yet, but now it has started to finally get warmer I will try that method one of the times (although I can manage the hand application) :thumb:


did you think it was hard to spread thin? felt like glue to me , tried a mf and sponge pad


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes it was.... but I found it buffed off ok with a bit of elbow grease. Plenty of beading this morning...but not as tight as AG HD Wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> did you think it was hard to spread thin? felt like glue to me , tried a mf and sponge pad





RCZ said:


> Yes it was.... but I found it buffed off ok with a bit of elbow grease. Plenty of beading this morning...but not as tight as AG HD Wax.


Yes it was not the easiest, but at the same time not problematic either, it is very viscous (thick)










but left a fair time, buffs of very nicely.
RCZ we had a little sprinkling of rain yesterday, the roof had mad beads on the bonnet you could tell the droplets had been sheeting off, AG HD is hard to beat though, but the MER is still appearing a good product.


----------



## M Raw (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link got mine within 3 days not had chance to try it yet as only week ago used AG EGP on my honda will let you know the results


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> fair few on there way to me - got the first lot today


Afraid they've run out now....ask Kev for one of his...greedy boy! :lol:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

got mine today. whats it like on white? doing a friends on saturday.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

should be fine. Put it on my wife's silver car. Gives a shine comparable to the AG HD Wax


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

was pleasantly surprised to get my sample with a few days of registering for it,it says on the pack to clay the car first.not usually a huge fan of the other mer but looking forward to trying this on the Golf so shall report back if its as good as it claims,great to get such a freebie.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems an ok product. It comes off easier than you'd think when you are applying it. It has left a nice finish too.


----------



## loadbang (Nov 8, 2010)

Free samples are now out of stock, but instead they are sending a 10% discount coupon to use at Halfords.










My sample arrived this morning.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i really liked this!

I also got my sample just a few days after registering, which was impressive.

I tried it yesterday - intending just to do the bonnet on my wifes VW touran and ended up doing the whole car!

I found it difficult to apply thinly - using a foam applicator pad, it tended to be a bit 'gummy' and sticky to apply did anyone else find that? helped a little by applying a mist of QD spray (tried this on the roof) but when you are applying it you think it is going to be a nightmare to remove - but it isn't! They say it can be applied by DA - has anyone done so? I wouldn't have thought it would have worked very well without gumming and sticking?

We've owned the Touran from new - it's a 57plate so 3.5years, it's black so looks good when 'done' but is hard work to keep clean and over the years we have had it it has seen all sorts of detailling products applied - some good, some indifferent - i have to say, this Mer stuff provided one of the best finished i've ever seen on it! - i think it must have some filler in as it reduced the appearance of fine swirls and the like. The slickness is amazing - i made my wife come out and 'feel' the paint (she thought i was nuts) the feel is very sealant like, but the look is very wax-like - i'm really impressed.

just have to see if it lasts any time (they claim 6 months - yeah right...) and if it does then I might need to buy some!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I have just applied this to 2 cars, one dark blue and one light blue, I found it differcult to apply, it ended up going on thick and thin, which in turn made it differcult to remove the thick areas, however once removed and moved out into the sun, the efforts paid of, A nice deep shiney finish, neither cars were preped with anything, just washed then waxed. 
I see both of these cars on a weekly basis for a wash so will report back during its 3rd, 6th and so on washs, I do also have a black merc coming down this afternoon which is brand new and that I will do the same and monitor.

All in all a good product, I will be sure to add this to my growing collection!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ I know what you mean!

Annoyingly, i realised last night that the bits that went on "thick" and which were then removed - were not removed fully as there are little white specks on the paint from the rain!

bit annoying - good beading though


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Used it on my black Mini today.

As others comment, hard to get an even coverage from the sachet, and the thicker areas were harder to buff off. So not the easiest wax i've used, but by no way the hardest either. However the shine and look of the paintwork was excellent. Obviously it depends how durable it turns out to be, but very the initial look of the paintwork i was very impressed! Plus enough left in the sachet to do another car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've used my sample on my bonnet, it was tricky with the sachet to lay it down thinly but it's definiately a wax I'd buy if it does actually last as long as it says, the looks are great and the beading is good too.


----------



## loadbang (Nov 8, 2010)

I did a review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211559

I'm impressed.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I have used my sample this morning on a dark blue Landrover discovery. The sun was out and the bonnet was warm not hot. As already said it is hard to apply and seemed to dry far to quickly leaving it too thick in places. These areas where hard to buff off. The shine it left was ok but nothing special, not wet as you would get from a nuber wax and not glassy like a good sealent. It kinda looked like I had used a paint cleaner and no LSP. 
Was I going to do the whole car with it....... Nope. FYI megs 16 goes over it well.

Sorry Mer, I won't be rushing to halfords for this one, After all the effort it just didn't add that 5% that a good lsp should.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmmm.

Interesting reading. I got mine two days after registering:thumb:

Mixed views on here, what do I test it on, if anything?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Interesting reading. I got mine two days after registering:thumb:
> 
> Mixed views on here, what do I test it on, if anything?


Test it on anything and form your own veiws to share :thumb:
The debate of wax and their rank and value will go on and on, some will get on with a product and some won't , I think it will do well outside of DW


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well can safely say that this stuff is superb..ok its not the easiest to put on but just work one panel at a time .

on my mk1 golf cabrio the sachet still has about half left in it,though i dont have a roof to wax so its still offers good coverage.

the shine and gloss it gave were better than megs nxt wax and gave a better water sheeting when water was applied to the panels

i used this on a white car and the reflection was superb

as for how long it lasts well i reckon it should last maybe 2 to 3 months but seeing as i tend to either polish or polish and wax everyweek as part of my car wash routine its hard to say.

but for the money its great stuff and when my current bottles of other wax's run out i shall be buying a bottle of the mers .NEVER A FAN OF THE blue bottle of mers but so far this has given a great finish to a white car.

i find that the Megs Nxt wax gave great results gloss wise dark colours


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Test it on anything and form your own veiws to share :thumb:
> The debate of wax and their rank and value will go on and on, some will get on with a product and some won't , I think it will do well outside of DW


It is always harder trying to be objective when we manufacturer products ourselves. I always give honest views on products I have used in the past so I will post up a quick view on my experiences with the hyper wax:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> It is always harder trying to be objective when we manufacturer products ourselves. I always give honest views on products I have used in the past so I will post up a quick view on my experiences with the hyper wax:thumb:


Yes I agree, the product is thick so not as 'wipe on' as some other products, but is re-assuringly so, once it has cured it is easy to come off. All we are not sure about is the durability yet


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Applied my sample last week, was impressed by the shine. It rained yesterday and was impressed by the beading qualities, very tight lttle beads. But durability is key...


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like the offer is on again! Go to their FB page.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I didn't like the way it went on and it was difficult to buff off. The beading was so-so in my opinion.

Megs #16 is still the choice for me if I was on a budget. Goes on and off easily, lasts well, gives a deep wet look, beads great, and further more you get so much for your money. Very few things in life are cheap and good, this is one of them. :thumb:


----------



## P_G (Jul 30, 2010)

Another one that won't be rushing out to buy it. Application by DA was fine, results were initially good and good relfection / gloss on an Audi A2 but the wife sticks her car outside and under trees so it has had a couple of weeks worth of tree sap. Well after snowfoamimg with Bilt Hamber and washing with Duragloss there is little to no beeding at all on any of the surfaces; the water just sits on the surface.

Will be going back to my original products.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I must confess I'm glad I purchased a bottle, the Civic I applied it to , was in for a royal clean  plus I wanted to try the TW ICE wheel cleaner at 1:1, used the carplan pressure washer shampoo via the foam lance 1:1 in the foam bottle, the pollen/sand or whatever the soiling was, came off easily :thumb: the ICE wheel cleaner appears to work well at 1:1 too :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

More than a years time has passed and many should have had their own measurements on Hybrid Wax's durability now. I wonder if it is more durable than Meguiars NXT 2.0 if applied correctly, ie used on a clean paint, passed swipe test, applied two coats, etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The link does not work for some reason...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to have conveyed this old a post here in the first page. It's last years offer so any links may have gone obsolete anyway.


----------

